# Red Blossom shrimp



## lil-lynx (4 Dec 2010)

Hello just brought 11 Red Blossom shrimp  (Caridina cf spinata) 
what would be the perfect setup to breed these?
Any one breed theses before ? 

Will take pictures soon

Thanks


----------



## dw1305 (6 Dec 2010)

Hi all,
They will be difficult to acclimatise and really need a very well established tank,  you also need to replicate the water parameters for Sulawesi shrimps, this one is from Lake Towuti which is a nutrient poor, oligotrophic lake, so I would aim for very low NO3 etc. Water parameters are at <http://www.blue-tiger-shrimp.com/blog/tag/caridina-spinata/>

Have a look here: <http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=13415>, might also be worth dropping Anubia a line to find out how the shrimps are doing. 

If you have the "Back to Nature  .." Nano Aquariums book there are some details in there as well.

Also <http://www.crusta-fauna.org/shrimp-index/caridina-spinata/>.

Best of Luck,

cheers  Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (8 Dec 2010)

Hi all,
Had a look in the "Back to Nature ..." and it recommends "short grass like plants and exposed rock", so _Lilaeopsis_ or _Eleocharis_ possibly, it also that you should keep _Tylomelania_ snails with the Sulawesi shrimps.
I wonder if _Cladophora_ balls and a fairly compact moss would be better decor? I think I might go for that.

cheers Darrel


----------



## lil-lynx (8 Dec 2010)

Whats with the snails ! i have enough of the dam things !!!

Cladophroa balls hmmmmmmm never thought of that, thanks you


----------



## dw1305 (9 Dec 2010)

Hi all,
I don't think you will have to worry about being over-run with _Tylomelania_ snails, I would imagine that there is quite a market for them.
cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (9 Dec 2010)

Hi all,
Last one I promise. I think the sort of tank for the Sulawesi shrimps could be like Stuworrall's from his "90x45x45cm - The Unknown" thread <http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=13766>. Possibly with a _Cladophora_ carpet around the base of the outcrops? and/or _ Blyxa/Pogostemon_ and some leaves and twigs? 




This is lake Matano in Sulawesi for comparison:


 &  



cheers Darrel


----------

